# Les Miserables



## Buddhapants (Jun 29, 2006)

Unabridged version of course.

In my opinion, the greatest novel ever written. If you don't agree, then put up your dukes and let's throw down.


----------



## Addison (Jul 3, 2006)

Although _The Wind in the Willows _(yes, well - sorry, chaps, but that's how it is) and _Tristram Shandy _occupy the highest positions in my pantheon of favourite books, I'll admit my admiration for _Les Miserables_. It is certainly among my favourites, though not at the very top.


----------



## Le Fantome de L`Opera (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you familiar with the musical adaptation of Les Miserables? It is so much better than the actual book which, in my opinion, read like a history textbook.


----------



## Basilisk (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm going to agree with him on that. I doubt I would consider it the best, though it is certainly very good. And anyway, I liked the musical better, but then again, I just like musicals period.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually haven't read the book, although I hope to someday soon.  I saw the opera and... eh, honestly, I hated it for a lot of reasons.  I found it repetitive and boring and it seemed like the play centered on the least interesting of the characters.  The basic story intrigued me, though, and I think that the characters are probably much more developed in the book.  If it's what I hope it is, the book should be very complex and good.  Then again, though, all of my assumptions might be completely baseless and wrong instead.  That's always a possibility too, heh.


----------



## MASK (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm love Les Miserables.  I've read the book several times, have seen several movie adaptations (why, oh, WHY do they almost always leave Eponine out, and end it early on a happy note?  That's like the line from Gremlins 2 that plays over the loud speaker: "Casablanca, now in color and with a happier ending!"), and I have the musical on my Ipod.  (the international cast with Gary Morris as Valjean and Kaho Shimada as Eponine, for those interested--best cast in my opinion).

  The musical takes on an extra dimension if you've read the book.  Makes it much more poignant.  I also have an incredibly old version of the novel (split into three seperate books).  It's tied for first on my list, with Phantom of the Opera (book and musical, natch), Fear Nothing (by Dean Koontz), and Seize the Night (also by Dean Koontz).  I think it's a must read.  Besides, didn't Hugo write it while in exile?


----------



## LadyPenelope (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never read Les Miserables, but I plan to. My Nan's best friend took us to see the musical a few years ago and I fell in love with it. 
Mask, how can they leave out Eponine? Scandolous! She's my favourite character!


----------



## mbolton29@mac.com (Jun 13, 2007)

I read the book years ago and just recently saw the musical.  I was apalled at home much was left out in the musical especially how they neglect that Gavroche is Thenardiers' son, which I considered the most powerful part of the story.  Both are still amazing and I idolize Javert for his awesomeness more than his evilness.


----------



## Beethoven (Jun 29, 2007)

I read the abridged version(it was about 815 pages). 

Javert was an excellent character.


----------



## Amour (Jun 29, 2007)

Haven't quite finished it, though I love every word I've read. With Hugo, however, I fear much is lost in the translation. Anyone read the French?


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jun 29, 2007)

Les Miserables is up there, for me at least, with The Count of Monte Cristo, The Three Musketeers, and a bunch of other classics.  I didn't mind the backhistory because unlike a fantasy epic, some of it--maybe most--is true. It's basically a rags-to-riches-and-down-again story.



Milo


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila (Jun 30, 2007)

Ohhhh finally, a group of people who read what i read.

The count of Monte Christo is sitting next to Les Miserables on my bed side table right now. lol. Two stories that i enjoy over and over again.  

Hugo has some extreemly good advice to give on humanitarian subjects, and helps put poverty and blown up opinions into perspective. I am reading Les Miserables for the first time, however i did see the musical when i was younger. 
I realise now how much they cut out of the true storyline from the translated version.
However this would be extra if, as Amour has mentioned, there are some parts that have been lost in translation. 

The part where Cosettes' mother sold her two front incisors for the money for her daughters "medical bill" actually reduced me to tears. Not many books can do that. 

What strikes me as more of an injustice, is the fact that so many of the people i know, as smart as they are, and as much as they enjoy literature, have not read this novel.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jun 30, 2007)

Sigh. I only have the Gutenberg version of Les Miserables. Think I'll drop by the uni bookstore, grab a copy, and see what the dead-tree publishers omitted in comparison to the ebook.

But there's this game I really want to play... Oh, the uncertainty! The indecision! Horror!

...

I'll go buy the game tomorrow.



> What strikes me as more of an injustice, is the fact that so many of the people i know, as smart as they are, and as much as they enjoy literature, have not read this novel.



Let them find it for themselves. It's like treasure hunting, see? Like finding a real gem in the library. More enjoyment if a person discovers it on their own.



Milo
I haven't seen the musical, nor do I plan to.


----------



## Aurora Asha Ila (Jun 30, 2007)

good point.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 4, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The night was starless and very dark. Without any doubt, in the gloom, some mighty angel was standing, with outstretched wings, waiting for the soul."

This is my favourite of all book quotes. Every time I read that last line it sends shivers racing down my spine, and a very sad smile on my face.  It is one of the best books ever written without a doubt! 

The musical adaption is amazing too.  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alain Boubil and Claude-Michel Schoenberg knew exactly what they were doing when they constructed that work of art!! To date, I've seen the musical 6 times in London! ^_^

Just thinking about this book makes me feel kinda fuzzy inside! :]  One of the greatest works of art, I think.
[/FONT]


----------



## Mike C (Jul 4, 2007)

Buddhapants said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the greatest novel ever written.



Why? I haven't read it, so I'm not about to argue, but rather than telling us Les Mis kicks lit butt, tell me WHY it's so good and why I should read it.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 4, 2007)

Mike C said:
			
		

> Why? I haven't read it, so I'm not about to argue, but rather than telling us Les Mis kicks lit butt, tell me WHY it's so good and why I should read it.



Maybe you should see for yourself, cos no matter what any of us say about it, it is still down to personal opinion. 



> _It was an instant success and sales clearly showed that Hugo had managed to do something that no one had done before; he had reached the masses with a work of serious fiction. Everybody, all over the world, was reading the story of Jean Valjean, Fantine, Javert and Cosette. In Sweden, two different translations were published, in all 5,500 copies (for comparison, the French first edition was 40,000 or 48,000 copies). In Paris, the different parts sold out within hours._



Give it a try. :]


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol!!! xD I just watched an anime of this!!! xD It's called Les Miserables - Shoujo Cosette!! It's the story of Les Mis over 52 episodes, but it's all about Cosette!! Uberly cute!! ^_^


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jul 13, 2007)

Delicious fansubs? 

If there's 52 episodes planned I don't think it'll be entirely about Cosette. Things will get worse--worse than a man being crushed to his death under a wagon.



Milo


----------



## Mallignamius (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a greater fascination with the author than the book. A remarkable man.


----------



## superchase32 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have this book. It is unabriged, more than 1500 pages I believe. It will be a challenge to read it before my deployment in Iraq is over. I read Anna Karennina too which is huge.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 15, 2007)

I read half of it in French and didn't get it at all because my French sucks.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 15, 2007)

MiloDaePesdan said:


> Delicious fansubs?
> 
> If there's 52 episodes planned I don't think it'll be entirely about Cosette. Things will get worse--worse than a man being crushed to his death under a wagon.




If it's Japanese they'll probably just start making things up, or stealing plots and characters from _Candy Candy_.

Watch for an Italian dude wearing a kilt.


----------



## Luzici (Sep 14, 2007)

I read it years ago and I think it's an interesting story, but too verbose and too _chatty_. Then again, I'm not too fond of French literature in general.


----------



## Athlynne (Sep 17, 2007)

I loved "Les Miserables", I wish it had been even longer.  If I ever get around to brushing up on my French, I plan to read it in the original.

Love the musical too...I have the DVD of Dream Cast concert and I could watch it over and over.


----------

